# Bitcoins stuck on MtGox exchange located in Tokyo



## asianexpat (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi
we are few users who can't get bitcoins out of Tokyo based MtGox exchange. The amounts are quite big, more than 100 k$

I want to understand what can we do now, and what are our chances to get back out money
- we don't have any documents signed, only web-site registration
- cases are easily verifiable for an IT proficient person, because our accounts still show a withdrawal to a bitcoin address and this address is public and anybody can see that it does not have the corresponding deposit.
- the CEO and owner of MtGox and TIBANNE Co., Ltd. (Tokyo) Mark Karpeles is a rich man, not sure if it helps

please advise
thanks


----------



## cleotony (May 21, 2014)

Unfortunately, no go.


----------

